# what do you drink besides water



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

Alright so i really dont like the taste of water, i still drink over a gallon a day but mostly because i put some BCAA in it for flavor. If i dont put them in the water ill barely drink any. 
So when im eating food, i dont feel like drinking water and the BCAA taste doesnt go good with everything. I saw the coke zero and sprite zero. They both have 0 calories. No sugars and most importantly no high fructose corn syrup. They do have aspartame but i havent found anything about it that says it causes bloating or anything like that. Ive been drinking these two occasionally. I'll drink a small 12 ounce bottle once a day or once every 2 days. 
So my question is, is there anything wrong with drinking these every once in a while, will it cause bloating or anything that will affect me trying to get leaner. 
Also, if you guys have any drinks like these you wanna share, go ahead.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 19, 2016)

whiskey, rum, etc.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2016)

Bourbon.

10char


----------



## snake (Sep 19, 2016)

Mio! It's zero calories and the Sweet Tea one is my favorite. Add in a 16 oz glass of milk at night and that's it.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

lol i knew i should have put no alcohol.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

snake said:


> Mio! It's zero calories and the Sweet Tea one is my favorite. Add in a 16 oz glass of milk at night and that's it.



i tried that mio and its good, but it gives me nasty heartburn.


----------



## Matt~ (Sep 19, 2016)

What's Mio?


----------



## automatondan (Sep 19, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Alright so i really dont like the taste of water, i still drink over a gallon a day but mostly because i put some BCAA in it for flavor. If i dont put them in the water ill barely drink any.
> So when im eating food, i dont feel like drinking water and the BCAA taste doesnt go good with everything. I saw the coke zero and sprite zero. They both have 0 calories. No sugars and most importantly no high fructose corn syrup. They do have aspartame but i havent found anything about it that says it causes bloating or anything like that. Ive been drinking these two occasionally. I'll drink a small 12 ounce bottle once a day or once every 2 days.
> * So my question is, is there anything wrong with drinking these every once in a while, will it cause bloating or anything that will affect me trying to get leaner. *
> Also, if you guys have any drinks like these you wanna share, go ahead.



Nope, but it will JUST CAUSE CANCER!!!!!!!


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

10 char.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 19, 2016)

Miller High Life's
Grape Pedialyte
Pussy Juice


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 19, 2016)

G2 Gatorade powder


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2016)

Ice tea, Gatorade, cherry coke, Dr pepper, beer, lemonade, root beer, beer, ( again ) mmm. I enjoy trying sodas from different parts of the world.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 19, 2016)

In all honesty tho..... I love beer and bourbon. They make me happy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 19, 2016)

Gatorade and tequila


----------



## Milo (Sep 19, 2016)

I buy Gatorade powder in bulk. Need the sodium and electrolytes.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

you guys dont care about the suger on it? or is there a gatorade that doesnt have suger?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 19, 2016)

Scotch!  Oh and Mich Ultra.......I should start recycling those bottles.

Other than those things I will occasionally have some apple juice on a carb day just because I like it so much.  The rest of the time, water.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 19, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> you guys dont care about the suger on it? or is there a gatorade that doesnt have suger?



What's wrong with sugar?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> What's wrong with sugar?



Was about to ask the same thing... 

Of course we know what the response is so let's just get to the part.

Ron1204 sugar won't stop you from getting leaner.  Drink whatever you please but just subtract it from your daily allotment of calories/carbs.

I tend to drink mostly water. I like v8 for the sodium and micronutrients.  If I am not in full on meet prep I will drink whiskey tequila and gin or good quality beer.  I lost like 10% bodyfat on about 12 weeks and was drunk pretty much nightly btw...


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm a Zima man myself.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 19, 2016)

bcaa, gatoraid.


----------



## bigdog (Sep 19, 2016)

snake said:


> Mio! It's zero calories and the Sweet Tea one is my favorite. Add in a 16 oz glass of milk at night and that's it.


I use this and crystal light too. all zero calories. sweet tea, lemonade and orange are all kick ass!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 19, 2016)

Protein shakes of course.

Ok, I'm also on a Fireball and Apple Crown bender.....


----------



## stonetag (Sep 19, 2016)

The energy Mio in the morn. is a pretty good wake up. Lite beer after work, which is just beer flavored water..right? Not a soda fan, so pretty much water during the day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't understand how people say they don't like the taste of water lol it has no taste.

There's nothing better than some ice cold water. I have a huge cup full of ice and water at all tines when I'm home.

I drink a shit load of water. Besides water I really only drink milk. Soda very rarely with dinner.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 19, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> you guys dont care about the suger on it? or is there a gatorade that doesnt have suger?



I drink it post workout when the body wants sugars


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Was about to ask the same thing...
> 
> Of course we know what the response is so let's just get to the part.
> 
> ...



That's a great response. So many people say how bad suger is and how it'll slow down your way to getting a lower body fat so that's why I asked. I guess I won't be as strict on myself as I normally am. Plus Gatorade does taste good as hell.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't understand how people say they don't like the taste of water lol it has no taste.
> 
> There's nothing better than some ice cold water. I have a huge cup full of ice and water at all tines when I'm home.
> 
> I drink a shit load of water. Besides water I really only drink milk. Soda very rarely with dinner.



3L Poland spring bottle at work that gets filled up 2-3x daily and a gallon jug at home thatfilled up also.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

Idk how u ppl can do it lol. I wish I could drink so much water and actually like it


----------



## grind4it (Sep 20, 2016)

Unsweet tea, coffee, and other hot teas without sweeteners ...Scotch or other Brown water on Saturday night


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 20, 2016)

Water 
Jack Daniels (black)
Gatorade
Tea
Coffee (with sugar and creamer)
Tequela
Milk 
egg nog with rum and my pinky finger extended 14 degrees


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 20, 2016)

Water,coffee black, Gatorade, la croix, occasional sweet tea and a shit ton of Bud Light.


----------



## Onk (Sep 20, 2016)

6 litres of water, 2-3 cups of green tea ED


----------



## Rip (Sep 20, 2016)

Protein shakes and coffee. Ha


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 20, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Alright so i really dont like the taste of water, i still drink over a gallon a day but mostly because i put some BCAA in it for flavor. If i dont put them in the water ill barely drink any.
> So when im eating food, i dont feel like drinking water and the BCAA taste doesnt go good with everything. I saw the coke zero and sprite zero. They both have 0 calories. No sugars and most importantly no high fructose corn syrup. They do have aspartame but i havent found anything about it that says it causes bloating or anything like that. Ive been drinking these two occasionally. I'll drink a small 12 ounce bottle once a day or once every 2 days.
> So my question is, is there anything wrong with drinking these every once in a while, will it cause bloating or anything that will affect me trying to get leaner.
> Also, if you guys have any drinks like these you wanna share, go ahead.



Powerade Zero is zero cal drink that tastes good and has electorlytes.


----------



## bvs (Sep 20, 2016)

Chocolate milk when on the bulk train


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 20, 2016)

Been drinking this generic safeway brand imitation LaCroix  seltzer water like its going out of style $1.99 for a 12 pack. 

Says its flavored but its more of a smell of the fruit than a flavor. 

Pretty sure there is no sweetener sugar or calories.

View attachment 3257


----------



## Jada (Sep 20, 2016)

Sprite zero


----------



## Yaya (Sep 20, 2016)

Mai Tais and liquid snort


----------



## Maijah (Sep 20, 2016)

Powerade zero, rumplemintz, and bud light


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't understand how people say they don't like the taste of water lol it has no taste.



Depending on where you live that's not entirely true.

Fluoridated tap water definitely has a different taste than say, well water. 
Even well to well will be different due to different mineral concentrations. My well is hovering at about 200PPM so there is definitely something in there.

As far as city water is concerned, there is the fluoride and the taste of the water pipes themselves. 
Here's a pic of a busted water main. Your drinking water flows through pipes like that.
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/chapman-255859-orange-water.html






You can bet water flowing through that pipe and others like it pick up some sort of flavor.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 20, 2016)

I understand not being afraid to consume sugar.. But what about ultra refined shit like high frutose corn syrup and those supposedly horrible for you sweeteners?  On the other end if its sugar free carb free etc  what about all that shit that flavors those drinks like the shit i wouldn't even dare try and spell out usually they start with a phenyl? I wouldn't consume anything from these categories on the regular but once and a while I feel anything is no big deal its when it becomes a habit that it probably hurts your goals 

I drink a ton of water it has no taste it doesn't add to the meal but it does the job also .  other then that

coffee
ON Nutrition amino energy 
ON Nutrition PWO
ON whey 
sugar free red bull 

that's it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 20, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Depending on where you live that's not entirely true.
> 
> Fluoridated tap water definitely has a different taste than say, well water.
> Even well to well will be different due to different mineral concentrations. My well is hovering at about 200PPM so there is definitely something in there.
> ...



ew ! I am very weary of drinking tap water it always has a funky taste


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 20, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I use this and crystal light too. all zero calories. sweet tea, lemonade and orange are all kick ass!


 I love to Crystal Light lemon tea!


----------



## monster-ish (Sep 20, 2016)

Aspartame has been proven to kill brain cells. Who knows what else it does. I'm guilty of drinking sugar free energy drinks so I can't say much lol but it is a concern. If I was not on a cut I would just go with regular pop/ drinks with sugar


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 20, 2016)

dam where did u read that? u have a link or anything to it? 
Supposedly the fda banned it a while ago but then un-banned it once companies started to put out "studies" proving it was safe. 
All the sugar free drinks are now full with that stuff.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 21, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> Aspartame has been proven to kill brain cells. Who knows what else it does. I'm guilty of drinking sugar free energy drinks so I can't say much lol but it is a concern. If I was not on a cut I would just go with regular pop/ drinks with sugar



Can you provide this "proof"?


----------



## monster-ish (Sep 21, 2016)

I read it in a study that was done on artificial sweeteners in a Life health magazine. I will see if I can find a link and post it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 21, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> I read it in a study that was done on artificial sweeteners in a Life health magazine. I will see if I can find a link and post it



You do realize that an unpublished, non-replicated, non peer-reviewed study doesn't prove anything?


----------



## monster-ish (Sep 21, 2016)

It was in fact published. Plus, why do I care what your thoughts are? Take it how you want. I was merely expressing what I read. If you're so concerned about it look it up for yourself. Do you work for Splenda?? Haha wow this guy


----------



## anewguy (Sep 21, 2016)

Guys everything causes cancer.  Y'all saw that shit on the news this week right?  You know, the one where like 85% of Americans are drinking a carcinogen in their tap water at an alarming rate.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 21, 2016)

the blood of my enemies


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 21, 2016)

Yoohoo
10char


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 21, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> Yoohoo
> 10char



You're dead to me. That stuff is disgusting.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 21, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> It was in fact published. Plus, why do I care what your thoughts are? Take it how you want. I was merely expressing what I read. If you're so concerned about it look it up for yourself. Do you work for Splenda?? Haha wow this guy



And you put no critical Thought into what you read to see if it's true or not? You simply parrot up any bullshit you read online? You're a bright one aren't you lol...


----------



## automatondan (Sep 21, 2016)

The Flint water tastes pretty good to me, so I drink that.......

View attachment 3259


----------



## monster-ish (Sep 21, 2016)

It makes perfect sense to me from what I read. There's plenty of info out there about it. Like I said look it up for yourself. Use your brain instead of trying To make someone else look stupid little buddy. Im still convinced you have a hidden agenda mr Splenda man haha ****in clown


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 21, 2016)

Just a quick Google of aspartame and cancer and the the American Cancer Society sais there are no studies that demonstrate a link except for two studies that showed in very high doses there was an increase in leukemia and lymphoma in rats.  That was just a Google search without opening any articles.  I wouldn't worry about aspartame.


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 21, 2016)

On cancer.org, the study last updated 5/28/14 finds no link between Aspartame use and an increased risk of cancer in people. That's the latest info I could find.

http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancercauses/othercarcinogens/athome/aspartame


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 21, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> It makes perfect sense to me from what I read. There's plenty of info out there about it. Like I said look it up for yourself. Use your brain instead of trying To make someone else look stupid little buddy. Im still convinced you have a hidden agenda mr Splenda man haha ****in clown



It's all opinionated unsubstantiated bullshit for the most part. I've done my homework on more than just a life health magazine lolol. I don't need to make you look stupid bc you're doing a great job at that yourself. 

And yes, I'm a splinter cell operative for aspartame and Mansanto. My mission goal is to infiltrate powerlifting and bodybuilding forums to spread the conspiracy. What a goddammed fool


----------



## monster-ish (Sep 21, 2016)

Let me see your references that it doesn't kill brain cells smart guy. Again you are ****ing clown. Take your middle finger, sit on it and rotate fagboy


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 21, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> There's plenty of info out there about it. Like I said look it up for yourself. Use your brain instead of trying To make someone else look stupid little buddy.



Burden of proof is on whoever made the claim in the first place.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 21, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> It makes perfect sense to me from what I read. There's plenty of info out there about it. Like I said look it up for yourself. Use your brain instead of trying To make someone else look stupid little buddy. Im still convinced you have a hidden agenda mr Splenda man haha ****in clown



Dude, you are being a disrespectful little bitch. Doc has done more research and contributed more than you ever will. If you actually had spent some time looking around our board, you might recognize that and show some respect. Also, you would know that it is incredibly stupid to argue with Doc (or anyone here for that matter) and not actually try to back up your statements with documented verified data. We are not a broscience board. Take that shit elsewhere. 

Btw, I dont even care if you are actually right (which if you are, please provide the data, I would actually love to see it), the way you are posting is disrespectful to the community and just plain dumb. Quit trying to assert your dominance.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 21, 2016)

Beer & Pedialyte.  Maybe some Tequila here n there.
!S!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 21, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> Let me see your references that it doesn't kill brain cells smart guy. Again you are ****ing clown. Take your middle finger, sit on it and rotate fagboy



In your quest to not appear as stupid as you make yourself out to be, which is a difficult endeavor let me tell you, you must have forgotten that the burden of proof is on the person making the claim (you in this case) and that you cannot prove a negative. 

Regardless, let me educate you a little bit seeing as you were failed by the school system:

The two chemicals in aspartame which are linked to neurotoxicity are phenylalanine and aspartic acid. These two amino acids are found in every complete protein source. Do you avoid protein like you do aspartame? Oh wait, you only avoid it bc you read a fukking life health magazine hahahaha. I guess this trustworthy magazine forgot to mention the fact that protein would have the same neurotoxic effects as aspartame given the same dosages of those two amino acids. 

Furthermore, I'm sure you're either reading Oprah's or Dr. Oz's magazine and they must have also forgot to tell you the only subpopulation of people susceptible to these neurotoxic effects from phenylalanine and aspartic acid are homozygous phenylketonurics. Did Dr. Oz tell you this is an extremely small percentage of the population and that these people must watch their protein intake carefully bc protein has been shown to be a greater cause of neurotoxicity to them than aspartame? In your all knowing wisdom you must Know why this is the case right? Well in my philanthropic endeavor I'll tell you. It's bc the dose makes the poison and aspartame has very little levels of these amino acids in normal use than protein intake in an average diet does. 

So the dumbass award of the week will go out to you Monster-bitch bc I'll bet Trump'a golden tupee you had no idea about any of this. Go back to reading your magazine bc critical thought would probably hurt you.


----------



## kidchromosome (Sep 24, 2016)

some people say diet soda is worse for u then regular soda, who the hell knows. it definitely bloats you up more though. i just drink milk and water.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 28, 2016)

I do things in moderation. I drink a ton of water everyday no matter what. But I love soda. Mtn Dew is my fav. But if I drink it it's like a glass with dinner or a few sips. And when I do drink soda I try and drink more water just because. 

I also drink alot of Monster.... lol I love the green and blue but lately I get the white ones. No sugar No calories and no carbs. Makes me feel a little better about it hahaha.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 29, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Burden of proof is on whoever made the claim in the first place.



Hitchens' razor. God damn Ron is a god damn genius. I keep saying this!!! Does nobody see this!? He's probably a god damn Supreme Court justice or something...toying with us all like a cat with a ball of string.

I got my eye on you.


----------



## Rip (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm weird that way...I LOVE cold water. I prefer it, although it's still not easy to drink recommended amounts


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 9, 2016)

Lots of crystal lite stuff 
Powder gatorade 
Water 
Pusssssy juices


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Lots of crystal lite stuff
> Powder gatorade
> Water
> Pusssssy juices



do you snort the powder rade?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 10, 2016)

Only the finest Nigerian breast milk.


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 11, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> do you snort the powder rade?



It's that the only way to take that stuff?


----------



## Lilo (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot cocoa made from scratch





By that I mean I started with raw cacao beans. No Dutch process, thank you very much!


----------



## squatsandpumps (Oct 20, 2016)

Lilo said:


> Hot cocoa made from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks yumm, Lilo! Had me craving hot cocoa and it's midnight


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 22, 2016)

American honey .  Captain Morgan . Corona .  Buddyweiser


----------

